# (لكل امرئ ما سعى )ارجو المساعده من المهندسين العاملين بالبترول



## محمود هوانه (10 سبتمبر 2007)

احنا كلنا هنا مهندسين واتعلمنا ان 1+1=2 يعنى كل حاجه لازم تكون منطقيه ومظبوطه وشكلها ظريف طيب 
احنا مهندسين بس هنضحك على مين ؟
احنا متعلمناش حاجه فى كلياتنا ومن الاخر مش عندنا حاجه ننفع بيها الشركات اللى احنا عاوزين نشتغل فيها 
احنا عاوزين نشتغل فى البترول وعاوزين نقبض بالدولار وعاوزين نسافر بالطياره وعاوزين وعاوزين وكل اللى احنا نملكه شويه اساسيات وشويه كلام تلت ارباعه اتنسى واحنا بنسلم الورقه فى الامتحان 
الحل ايه ؟
الحل اننا نسعى نسعى بكل الوسائل نقدم السى فى بتاعنا وندور على شغل زة ما احنا نحب لكن لما الشركه هتفته السى فى بتاعك وتلاقيك مش ليك خبره ومش واخد اى دوره ومش عارف انجليزى يبقى ايه موقفك بلاش لو انت فى مكان الشركه يبقى الشركه هتتصل بيك ؟
انا على نفسى مش كنت هتصل بأى واحد مش واخد دورات فى المجال اللى متقدم ليه 
الحل اللى انا مقتنع بيه اننا ناخد دورات فى المجال اللى احنا متقدمين ليه وفيه اماكن كتير بتدى دورات انا حسيت بكدا من كلام المهندسين فى المنتدى 
وانا بدعوا كل مهندس بيشتغل فى مجال البترول اولا انه يدلنا على الدورات المطلوبه للعمل فى شركات البترول 
ثانيا يدلونا على الاماكن اللى بتتاخد فيها الدورات 
واذا كان دا شئ ممكن يكبر فرصى فى انى احصل على عمل فأنا مستعد ابيع اللى قدامى واللى ورايا عشان الاقى وظيفه 
اخوكم الخريج الجديد


----------



## محمود هوانه (10 سبتمبر 2007)

احنا كلنا هنا مهندسين واتعلمنا ان 1+1=2 يعنى كل حاجه لازم تكون منطقيه ومظبوطه وشكلها ظريف طيب 
احنا مهندسين بس هنضحك على مين ؟
احنا متعلمناش حاجه فى كلياتنا ومن الاخر مش عندنا حاجه ننفع بيها الشركات اللى احنا عاوزين نشتغل فيها 
احنا عاوزين نشتغل فى البترول وعاوزين نقبض بالدولار وعاوزين نسافر بالطياره وعاوزين وعاوزين وكل اللى احنا نملكه شويه اساسيات وشويه كلام تلت ارباعه اتنسى واحنا بنسلم الورقه فى الامتحان 
الحل ايه ؟
الحل اننا نسعى نسعى بكل الوسائل نقدم السى فى بتاعنا وندور على شغل زة ما احنا نحب لكن لما الشركه هتفته السى فى بتاعك وتلاقيك مش ليك خبره ومش واخد اى دوره ومش عارف انجليزى يبقى ايه موقفك بلاش لو انت فى مكان الشركه يبقى الشركه هتتصل بيك ؟
انا على نفسى مش كنت هتصل بأى واحد مش واخد دورات فى المجال اللى متقدم ليه 
الحل اللى انا مقتنع بيه اننا ناخد دورات فى المجال اللى احنا متقدمين ليه وفيه اماكن كتير بتدى دورات انا حسيت بكدا من كلام المهندسين فى المنتدى 
وانا بدعوا كل مهندس بيشتغل فى مجال البترول اولا انه يدلنا على الدورات المطلوبه للعمل فى شركات البترول 
ثانيا يدلونا على الاماكن اللى بتتاخد فيها الدورات 
واذا كان دا شئ ممكن يكبر فرصى فى انى احصل على عمل فأنا مستعد ابيع اللى قدامى واللى ورايا عشان الاقى وظيفه 
اخوكم الخريج الجديد


----------



## mazen_99 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

كلامك جميل بس ممكن اضيف حاجة بسيطة - انك لما تقدم فى اى شركة بترول فى شوية حاجات اساسية مهمة جدااا زى التقدير و قوتك فى اللغة الانجليزية وامكانياتك فى الكمبيوتر لانهم عارفين انك حديث التخرج و كمان انك تعدى الامتحان ودة معتمد على قوتك فى الاساسيات اللى انت درسته فى الكلية - بس لما تخش على الشركات التقيلة زى الخدمات البترولية ( الشغل التقيل) احب اقولك هى مش عايزة غير الواســـــــــــــــــــــــطة و الله لو معاك ايه مابيعترفوش بالكلام ده و الدليل فى شركات معروفة و اولاد وزراء شغالين فيها و مش عايز اقول اسماء ...


----------



## احمد العروشي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله كلامكم حلو اخوتي الاعضاء وكله واقع أحنا نعرفه وأحب أن أضف ألمعلومة التي دمرت شركاتنا وبأساس نحن ألمهندسين أولا نجد أغلب ألمهندسين قد حرموا من ألذهاب للتحضير بألخارج أو بمعنى زيادة خبرتهم وذلك بسبب فيتامين واو ( الواسطه) فكان ذلك سبب استمرار المهندسين بالعمل ولايقدمواكل جهدهم لانهم يعرفوا مسبقا ان يوم ما يأخذ غيرهم هذه الفرصة وثانيا اننا نحن السبب لان كل الوقت نذهب للعمل ونرجع ولا نقوم بأرسال الطلبات لاصحاب ألشأن ليزودونا بالكتب وكل ماهو جديد بمجال عملنا وثالث شئ وهو ألاهم الا وهو التسيب من أعضاء ألادارة وأخص بالذكر ألذين ليس عندهم روحالتقدم والرقي بهذه ألشركات وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## محمود هوانه (10 سبتمبر 2007)

برده مفيش مهندس رد عليا وقال ايه اللى ممكن نتدرب عليه ؟
محدش قالنا على اسم دوره او اسم مركز ؟ 
مين اللى قال ان الواسطه مش مهمه ؟؟؟؟ انا عن نفسى ليا وبدور على واسطه تانيه بس مش ممكن انى كل يوم اتصل بالواسطه زاقولها ايه الاخبار وبعد كده اطلع اقعد على القهوه مع صحابى 
يبقى كده انا ما سعيتش لتحقيق اللى انا عاوزه وساعتها لو ما جتليش يبقى م شلمت الا نفسى


----------



## asal_80_77 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*مهندس احمد عسل*

اخوانى انا مش مهندس بترول زيكو بس من عشاق البترول شركات التدريب كتير وفى منها المعتمد وشركات للنصب واعتقد ان الزملة عرفنها ولو رجعت للخلف فى صفحات القسم بتعنا هتلاقى عنوان خاص بشركات الخدمات البترولية وهتلاقى واحد صاحب شركة خدمات بترولية بيقدم جميع الدرورات من الحفر الى الامن الصناعى والجودة وجميع انواع الحفر وفية اكادمية اللحام فى مسترد بس مع الاسف ان الدورات اغلبها عالية السعر وعلى العموم اسعا وربنا معاك ومعنا يارب


----------



## habloon (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*ع*

:87:


محمود هوانه قال:


> برده مفيش مهندس رد عليا وقال ايه اللى ممكن نتدرب عليه ؟
> محدش قالنا على اسم دوره او اسم مركز ؟
> مين اللى قال ان الواسطه مش مهمه ؟؟؟؟ انا عن نفسى ليا وبدور على واسطه تانيه بس مش ممكن انى كل يوم اتصل بالواسطه زاقولها ايه الاخبار وبعد كده اطلع اقعد على القهوه مع صحابى
> يبقى كده انا ما سعيتش لتحقيق اللى انا عاوزه وساعتها لو ما جتليش يبقى م شلمت الا نفسى



لانك ماقلتش انت عايز تشتغل فى مجال ايه ولا محدد الدورات اللى عايز تاخدها 
او انت قسم ايه ؟:20: :61:


----------

